# Best OS and Video Editing Combination



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

I just built a new PC and it's not going to well because there seems to be some problem with Adobe Media Encoder CS4.

I'm just wondering, what's the best OS and Video Editing Combination for professional video editing? as in Adobe Premiere PRO CS4 and Apple's Final Cut Pro.

So basically i need the features from Adobe Premiere Pro and/or Apple's FCP. I'm not considering a Linux Distro mainly because it's open source so there is no support.

thanks in advance


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You didn't say what OS you're having problems with.
I'd trust Adobe more than Vista or Windows 7.

All the Adobe Tutorial Videos I've seen .. Use a Mac .. I wonder if there's a message there ??


----------



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

I currently have 2 usable PC's in my room that are capable of running this kind of software. one is running windows XP, and the other is a laptop running a dual boot (but i deleted the Windows XP Partition for space.)

I'm also wondering, if i install Mac on my PC, will the performance be affected?

Also, due to the fact that i don't have a secure income, a Mac isn't really an option... for quite some time so i would like to stay to PC, or find a way to fully utilise a Hackintosh.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

This likely to be down to system specs, which you haven't mentioned. Lots of RAM, fast hard drive, fast processor.


----------



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

Hughv said:


> This likely to be down to system specs, which you haven't mentioned. Lots of RAM, fast hard drive, fast processor.


hmmm yes...

so it looks like i will have to rephrase my question.

What is better for video editing? Windows XP or Windows 7?

I have 2 PCs that are capable of this activity:

Computer #1 - Desktop
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ somehow running at 2.4Ghz
4GB DDR400 RAM
2 x 80GB SATAII HDD
2 x 1TB SATAII HDD
1GB DDR3 Graphics Card
2 x Asus VH222T 16:9 monitors

Computer #2 - Laptop
AMD Athlon X2 64 2.1Ghz
4GB DDR2 RAM
320GB Hard Drive
ATI Radeon HD 4570 with 512MB Dedicated graphics memory

so assuming that the two main OSs i have available at my disposal, which one do you recommend for video editing/running Adobe Premiere Pro CS4?

Any other ideas are also welcome


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Gotta' be the desktop. Most laptop HDs are slower than 7200 RPM, the standard for desktops. I assume XP and Win7 would handle this chore the same. 
The Mac vs PC argument continues, but there's no reason a PC can't perform better than a Mac in this endeavor. A hackintosh probably wouldn't improve anything.
I doubt you're going to see much improvement until you get a new machine.
See here:
http://www.pugetsystems.com/workstation.php


----------



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

hmmm yes... atm my motherboard is a socket 939... so for a dual core i would have to get another board, ram, and drivers!  hmmm yes... as for win 7 vs. XP, i would say XP for some reason. mainly because it doesn't have as much 'eye candy' and minimum requirements.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

So, turn off the eye candy and unnecessary processes.


----------



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

point taken


----------



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

i'm currently running XP on the desktop atm, i'll install 7 when i have time and see how things go and post results within the next fortnight hopefully.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you've been spoiled by the tools in XP ... You may NOT want to install W7.
The loss of the ability to Customize the R Click context menu ..
The inability to make a new Task Bar .. And the Icon <> Thumbnail confusion .. 
Makes it very annoying (unfriendly) to work with Photoshop in W7.
I'm not sure if this will bother you with Video editing.
Some of us are wondering why W7 seems to be slower than XP.


----------



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

Yea i know what you mean... I am currently running Windows 7 on the Laptop. Just preparing to dual-boot 7 and XP now.

I think it might be all those extra features in Windows 7 that might be slowing it down. I'll do some basic tests in terms of speed with all the additional features and graphics turned off.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm thinking the slow down might "partly" be due to the Antivirus software .. I'm using AVG
It does seem that as M$ moved from the Beta version of W7 to the RTM version .. the slower it got.

Just tried to update a video card .. did not work the same when dual Booting XP <> W7
I'm thinking a W7 64 Nvidia Driver problem along with the the KVM switch problem in W7.

The only video editing I've done is with Movie Maker.
W7's Movie maker is extremely Crippled .. I may have to learn how to use my Premier Elements one of these days.
But I have seen a Hack to install the old Movie maker in W7.

Meanwhile .. I'm updating one of my older XP computers (Just in Case)
It's running just as good as W7.


----------



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

Interesting. I disabled the Anti-Virus on both... and i will post results soon.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It depends on where the Speed (or lack of it) is ???
I first noticed it when it took a noticeable amount of time to open a small picture in Irfanview.
Disabling the AVG resident shield seemed to help.

Even then, The response of my XP is better than W7.


----------



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

hmmm.
things have become slightly out of hand.
I can't test using the desktop because it won't render: it'll just freeze at about 6%.
So right now, i'm reinstalling everything on the laptop to see what works best.


----------

